# Pyxie Frog Croaking?



## Goomba (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello all,

I’ve had my Pyxicephalus Adspersus for about 5 months now and the guy has grown immensely. I measured him last night after he pinched a 4 inch log and he’s a hair over 5 and 3/4 inches snout to vent. Mind you this is on an empty stomach. Not bad considering he was 2 inches when I got him.

Amyways, the last month or so my girlfriend and I have been hearing some cheeky noises from his 20 gallon in our bedroom. The first incident some 3 or 4 weeks ago was at night when we were laying awake in bed. All of a sudden we heard 2 nearly back to back low bellows. At first I wasnt sure what it was since I thought a male pyxie has to be sexually mature to vocalize. I began to think, "well maybe it’s some cats fighting outside", since those egghead sound like babies being branded with a coathanger. My girlfriend even suggested that it was my stomach rumbling. Then when the second one sounded we realized it wasnt my tummy or any neighborhood cats. So we just kinda assumed it may have been the frog, but we werent making any definate claims.

So, 3 nights ago, same thing happens. Except this time I was in the living room on my PC. Same noise, roughly the same time. Both times I notices he was in his water. I’ve also noticed he’s more active since the Arizona summer is right around the corner.

So basically I want to know at what age/size to pyxies start bellowing/vocalizing? Is this indicative of an adolescent male practicing his calls? etc.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 11, 2007)

mine vocalized at about 2" in an aquatic set up so.. I dont know what more to tell you. i asked aboput it at the time and recieved no response,


----------



## Goomba (Apr 11, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> mine vocalized at about 2" in an aquatic set up so.. I dont know what more to tell you. i asked aboput it at the time and recieved no response,



That's odd. You sure it's not a lowveld, haha. That's exceptional, but not imposible. Both experts I asked at 2 of my favorite shops said they begin at about 1 year of age or at aroung 6 inches. Though it's not habitual and regular yet, it may be induced by the rise in temperature, clean/warm water and the night time that perhaps spurs some sort of instinctive early vocalizations as an adolescent male.


----------



## T 'n T (Apr 12, 2007)

Hijack alert -- your post reminded me of one of my favorite game show questions, from Hollywood Squares:

Q: Do female frogs croak?
A: Paul Lynde: If you hold their little heads under water long enough.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah I was very confused by it. but it has grown up and is quite definately a male. interesting though..


----------



## Penna (May 5, 2007)

Sometimes babies croak when you pick them up.


----------

